# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Mithraculus sculptus

## Julio Macieira

_



Mithraculus sculptus_

----------


## Gil Miguel

Excelente caranguejo para a eliminar a alga mais que praga: Valónia alimentando-se tambem  de outros tipos de algas.

O problema e inconviniente é que em adultos muitas vezes "atacam" SPS, passando tambem estes a fazer parte da sua alimentação.


Um aparte: As fotos tão brutais Julio, tas em grande na parte da fotografia  :Smile:  uma progressão notável.

----------


## Matias Gomes

Julio esse é o Mithrax sculptus que mudou de nome?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Julio esse é o Mithrax sculptus que mudou de nome?


Olá Matias  :Olá:  

Boa questão a sua. Pena eu não saber responder  :EEK!:  

Vou tentar descobrir que se passou com o nome de batismo.

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva
Após uma revisão taxonómica (Wagner, H.P., 1990. The genera Mithrax Latreille, 1818 and Mithraculus White, 1847 (Crustacea: Brachyura: Majidae) in the western Atlantic Ocean. Zoologische Verhandelingen, 264, 1-65.), os sub-géneros Mithrax e Mithraculus foram promovidos a géneros; deste modo o nome cientifico correcto (pelo menos por agora) é Mithraculus sculptus.
O mesmo aconteceu com os M. forceps (a espécie vermelha que raramente se vê à venda em Portugal).
Cumps
Ricardo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva




> _
> 
> 
> 
> __Mithraculus sculptus_
> _ Caranguejo esmeralda
> 
> Tamanho máximo: Até 5 cm entre o vão das patas 
> Distribuição Geográfica: Caraíbas
> ...


_

_
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Matias Gomes

Obrigado pela ajuda, aqui em Ilhabela coleto o Mithrax forceps que é esse da foto abaixo, ele só se alimenta de algas e não mexe com os corais, mas tb achei o nome na net de Mithraculus forceps então pelo visto estão mudando os nomes deles

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Matias, muito bonito esse carangueijo.

Fora a foto que está em óptima definição!

Onde encontras este carangueijo aí na ilha?

----------

